# baking macaroons using conventional oven



## tinah (Nov 15, 2011)

hi i will be baking macaroons using the italian meringue method next week as gifts for guests for my brother's birthday party. i found the italian meringue method (cooked sugar syrup) is more forgiving than the french meringue for beginners like me. also tried the french meringue method, 8 times and failed 

my oven is conventional (no fan, heat from top and bottom only).

whats the best heat to bake macaroons, top or bottom or both?

should i place the rack in the middle? (did this using the french meringue method and failed)

should i place the rack on top and place a empty baking try below it, only with bottom heat? (found this info somewhere but with a convection oven) 

please help!


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

Tinah, the first thing you should do is go to a grocery store and buy an oven thermometer to make sure your oven is calibrated if you haven't already done that. The recipes for macarons will vary, but usually you want to bake them in a 400 degree oven for about 10-12 minutes That may depend on the size you pipe them out. I've never made them in a convection oven. I've found that some things just do better in a conventional oven, while some things thrive with the hot wind swirling about.

I'm curious as to what happened with your previous versions. How did they fail? And welcome to the club. Blown a few batches in my time. It happens. I've never used Italian meringue for macarons, but am tempted to try.


----------

